# Enchiladas



## lyndalou (Nov 10, 2014)

I would like to make some enchiladas one day this week. I've never made them.I will most certainly have leftovers because it's just my 
DH and myself.
Do the leftovers refrigerate well? I would hate to have  some soggy "stuff" the next dday.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 10, 2014)

Yes, they refrigerate well, and like so many things, they are often better the day after they are cooked. I often also freeze the leftovers for another meal.


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 10, 2014)

Yep, what Kay said. 

And to add, while not as "authentic" as corn tortilla enchiladas, flour tortillas tend to hold up a little better. If I'm pretty sure I'll be reheating them over the next few days, I'll use flour. Putting them between two damp paper towels and heating them up in the microwave for a few seconds, will make them pliable enough to roll up with your filling. 

If you use corn tortillas, they need to be quickly (like just a few seconds) fried in a little hot oil (or your heated enchilada sauce) to become pliable enough to roll. 

Happy enchilada-ing! I love them - they're a staple in my house.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 10, 2014)

Dipping the corn tortillas in warmed enchilada sauce also makes them pliable and easy to roll.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 10, 2014)

Ohhh goodie, let's talk more about one of my favorite dishes.

 I prefer corn tortillas for beef or pork filling, but flour for chicken or seafood. I don't like full strength classic enchilada sauce and often use cheese soup, or golden mushroom soup mixed with it.

Sometimes with the cheese topping I add chopped hard boiled egg and sliced olives, like my mother did. 
Off to the store for the fixins. Yummm


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 10, 2014)

I love to top mine with green onions, olives, cilantro and sour cream. 

 I'm having a major enchilada craving now, but it will have to wait until later in the week.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 10, 2014)

Pass the drool rag, please...

 Cheryl!


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 10, 2014)

Ohmygosh I would have forgotten to get the mandatory beloved cilantro, (for me at least). Glad I checked here again before my trip to the store.


----------



## larry_stewart (Nov 10, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> Yes, they refrigerate well, and like so many things, they are often better the day after they are cooked. I often also freeze the leftovers for another meal.



I couldn't agree more.   I actually prefer them either after they have cooled down a bit, or the next day.


----------



## CraigC (Nov 10, 2014)

I do my chicken enchiladas in green sauce. Karen prefers flour and I prefer corn tortillas. Anyone like chicken chilaquiles?


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks, Dawg! 

Kay, cilantro is mandatory for me, too. A couple of my family members don't care for it, so when I make a Mexican feast I'll put it in a bowl on the side for whoever wants it. 

Craig, I love green chile sauce, too. It's a nice change from the red, and so good with chicken. Yum.....


----------



## Bookbrat (Nov 10, 2014)

OK, I am lazy. We've been making stacked enchiladas. I grew tomatillos so I could make and can green sauce for these:

Dip corn tortillas in warm sauce. Layer tortilla, a little sauce, grated cheese (we like jack and cheddar), chopped onion and chicken if you have it (or beans....whatever you got). Use three tortillas for each serving. Stack them in pie plates and bake for 10 minutes or so until everything's melted. You can garnish with a plop of sour cream/avocado/cilantro/a few chopped tomatoes....whatever.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Nov 10, 2014)

I love enchiladas. My _especialidad de casa _is Enchiladas Suissas.  "Swiss style" which means dairy products.

Don't measure things. I'll give it to you off the cuff. I have my home cooked recipe but La Victoria green chili medium salsa cuts out 50% of the work.

Start with cooked chicken chunks. Saute some chopped onions, then pour in salsa and simmer. Add some powdered cumin to taste.

Get a plate and pour some salsa in it. I'm a flour tortilla person. Get some and soak one in your salsa covered plate until both sides are moistened. Toss in some chopped, cooked chicken, pour in some salsa, and add some shredded cheese. Use your imagination. There are Mexican cheese blends but I like Swiss..

Roll it up and put in a baking dish. Repeat. When you have several filled enchiladas, pour the remaining sauce over, then drizzle with milk and/or cream, and top off with more cheese.

Bake 15-20 minutes at 350F, until the topping cheese is golden. Serve.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 10, 2014)

Bookbrat said:


> OK, I am lazy. We've been making stacked enchiladas. I grew tomatillos so I could make and can green sauce for these:
> 
> Dip corn tortillas in warm sauce. Layer tortilla, a little sauce, grated cheese (we like jack and cheddar), chopped onion and chicken if you have it (or beans....whatever you got). Use three tortillas for each serving. Stack them in pie plates and bake for 10 minutes or so until everything's melted. You can garnish with a plop of sour cream/avocado/cilantro/a few chopped tomatoes....whatever.



What a good idea to use individual pie pans!


----------

